# Cost of having an outside tap fitted????



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in a bungalow and am thinking of having an outside tap fitted. Both bathroom and kitchen are at the back and that's where I want it, so shouldn't be too difficult should it????? I'm wondering what I could expect to pay.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Depends on local rates and how easy it is to tap into a convenient water supply. Guess £40 - £100....
Luckily I detailed a lad's car and his Dad is very handy so he's going to do an extra tap for me at the front of the house.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

you can do it easily by yourself. B+Q etc sell outside tap kits which contain a tap that screws onto the existing water pipe in the house. This tap has a clamp with a cutting head which will cut into the pipe and allow the water to flow through the tap. Its then connected by a short length of hose which you run through the wall to the outside and you attach that to the outside tap thats included in the kit. Job done in under 1 hour:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine cost £40.00 supplied and fitted:thumb: Was a few years ago now though.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

The B&Q kit was a basterd to screw into the water pipe and you need a 16 mm drill bit Bout £10


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Be carefull of the cutting connections as they greatly reduce the flow rate as the internal bore of the cutting head is only 6mm where the pipe will presumably be 15mm. May cause flow problems if your using a pressure washer. Also the hose is a nightmare to get through the wall as it always get caught in the cavity.

It's best to get an outdoor tap plate as you can make sure the tap is verticle and securely fixed to the wall. There is also minimal pipework on the outside so there is less chance of freezing. Good idea to get a frost cover as well.










Try and get a bib tap without a check valve as these also restrict flow rate.

I might have some pictures of when I did mine so I'll try and find them


----------



## sfs (Oct 26, 2009)

A18XVM said:


> Be carefull of the cutting connections as they greatly reduce the flow rate as the internal bore of the cutting head is only 6mm where the pipe will presumably be 15mm. May cause flow problems if your using a pressure washer. Also the hose is a nightmare to get through the wall as it always get caught in the cavity.
> 
> It's best to get an outdoor tap plate as you can make sure the tap is verticle and securely fixed to the wall. There is also minimal pipework on the outside so there is less chance of freezing. Good idea to get a frost cover as well.
> 
> ...


Good advice.

The diy kits that cut into the pipe are to be avoided at all costs, waste of time. I've known them to either half work (some water pressure) or harldy any at all.

B&Q and screwfix also do push it copper fittings which literally push onto the pipework. I fitted my outside tap in under an hour *including drilling through a 2 foot thick stone wall).


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

sfs said:


> Good advice.
> 
> The diy kits that cut into the pipe are to be avoided at all costs, waste of time. I've known them to either half work (some water pressure) or harldy any at all.
> 
> B&Q and screwfix also do push it copper fittings which literally push onto the pipework. I fitted my outside tap in under an hour *including drilling through a 2 foot thick stone wall).


Intrested in your choice . My B&Q DIY jobbie is a bit low pressure'd!


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, seems like I have a few options to chose from here.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

you can buy the b&q kit (cheaper from screwfix IIRC) but not use the pipe puncture adapter, instead buy a screw on Y piece adaptor and fit it on to the washing machine fitment. no damage to your existing pipes, as the kit uses the same fitting as a washing machine hose, takes seconds to fit, no pressure problems and doesnt damage your pipework so less chance of leaks. i`ve fitted two, hot and cold.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Techgeek said:


> you can buy the b&q kit (cheaper from screwfix IIRC) but not use the pipe puncture adapter, instead buy a screw on Y piece adaptor and fit it on to the washing machine fitment. no damage to your existing pipes, as the kit uses the same fitting as a washing machine hose, takes seconds to fit, no pressure problems and doesnt damage your pipework so less chance of leaks. i`ve fitted two, hot and cold.


I was lookin fer the exact same thing a while back,asked in B&Q they were no help!:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

A18XVM said:


> Try and get a bib tap without a check valve as these also restrict flow rate.


upto the OP but its a legal requirement to fit a check valve....

it can be a DIY job if you have the tools

1x yorkshire T fitting

length of copper pipe

couple of elbows

outside tap

bending spring

blowlamp

flux*

solder*

scotch pad

drill et all

* or pre soldered joints


----------

